# Scott Foil and Zipp 303. How much clearance?



## eric01 (May 20, 2007)

Hi - does anyone know how much clearance there is at the chainstays for a scott foil + zipp 303s? Thinking about picking up some new wheels but want to check first. Pics please if you have them. thanks in advance!


----------



## lost (Jul 6, 2012)

I have Hed stinger 7s on mine for races, I think they are wider by 2mm at the brake track. They fit fine with no rubbing. Two races with them so far, one 54mile RR and a 20k TT. At work, Ill get pics, errr wait not enough posts, Ill use my calipers to give you distance. 
The biggest problem you'll have is getting the brake to set correctly. The ultegras on my foil 15 will open wide enough but it lacks the spring effort to open back fully after braking. I am now running tririg omega on the rear, so much easier to adjust.


----------



## lost (Jul 6, 2012)

measured 5mm space, sounds small but looks wide enough. HED and Zipp are the same max width 28mm. I sprinted with them and had no problems. I did take a pics


----------



## nyxis (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a Scott Foil 10 and there is tons of space in the chainstays with the stock Syncros. I have CR1 with a HED Jet 6/9 combo and it has a lot less space. You should be fine. (the 2012 Scott Foil Team came with Zipp 404s (non-firecrest))


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, sorry late to the reply on this one. I run 303 FC tubulars, no problems whatsoever. The only frames I know of that have issues are the Specialized Venge, and I think it is the 404s that can rub possibly.

Foil, no problems on Zipp wheels.


----------



## eric01 (May 20, 2007)

Picked up some 303 tubulars. Works perfectly fine with the Foil Team Issue. Awesome combo IMHO


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

^^Absolutely. The wheels actually make the ride much more tolerable and remove a great deal of stiffness feedback at the contact points.

The wide rims are great for the aerodynamics and flexing/softening of the sting in this frame.

My deep-v 50mm carbon clinchers are another story, brutal ride.


----------



## barters (Nov 4, 2012)

i have a Scott Cr1 SL (2012) & have just ordered the 303 firecrest clinchers. Will they fit??


----------

